# Nissan Bash B13



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

I remember seeing this car at the mossy nissan first annual meet but I didn't get a chance to talk to the owner nor take a picter, but I wanted to know if anyone knew where I can get this wing? Or is it in the works along with the Carbon Fiber Hood w/scoop?


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Dont know about the wing, the scoop is custom made by Mike K's friend. They did the same with the b14. I believe its a stock scoop but dont know from what car.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

hey.. thats Project Pheonix from *Turbo and Tech Magazine*


Here is what the magazine says


> Since the B13 has a horrible 0.42 drag coefficient and a lift-producing boxy shape, we decided functional aerodynamic aids were needed. Fiber Images supplied a carbon-fiber rear wing for the car. The wing is made of Carbon Kevlar and has a red Kevlar weave to complement our car's red paint The wing also has a true aerodynamic profile so it is capable of actually providing badly needed downforce.
> 
> Fiber Images also supplied a Lightweight carbon hood that weighs a mere 12 lbs, saving quite a bit from the stock hood's 38 pounds. Brian crafted in a carbon hood vent from Carbon Trix to give hot air produced by our soon-to-be-installed turbo a place to vent. When trying to install the hood, it was apparent that something was seriously wrong. The hood would not fit, and under closer inspection, it was apparent the car was in a serious front-end collision and incompetently repaired. The core support was caved in and was simply and crudely bashed out and covered with Bondo to hide the damage. The front frame rails were warped and not pulled out. Brian cut off the damaged core support and front fender aprons. He then pulled the frame rails straight and tig-welded new, genuine Nissan parts in place


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Isn't that the Stillen front bumper cover? Man that's a sharp car. I need to go spank it now.  I wish more people would paint their carbon fiber parts, although I can see why they didn't since it had a red weave in it that probably cost them more than the standard black.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

Damn I love that car...


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i love that car too.. you would be a fool not to love it. make me wanna keep with nissans even after totleing one and getting another impounded during a string of bad luck. hopefully when i do a motor swap my car doesnt blow up.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

damn, that car is bad ass.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Stillen Bumper Cover....
nope its a Xenon....


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

is that really a Xenon bumper???


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

another Quote....


> A Xenon urethane airdam was bonded with structural urethane adhesive and blended into a new stock bumper skin, the job coming out so clean it Looked Like one piece. Brian also enlarged the front grille opening of the Xenon piece and built a carbon air baffle to ensure that 100 percent of all air being taken through the front of the car was forced through the core of our oversized F-Max front-mount intercooler. Correct ducting increases an intercoolers effectiveness and none of the surface area of our IC is blocked or shrouded


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

That car is the project car from Turbo Magazine. Go to www.turbomagazine.com to see the cars evolution.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

> That car is the project car from Turbo Magazine.


Ummm, yeah, Proxlamus kind of mentioned that like in the third post to this thread.


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

Anyone know the part# for the Xenon front bumper?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

That b13 is nice, saw it a Mossy. Sweet!!!!


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *hey.. thats Project Pheonix from Turbo and Tech Magazine
> 
> 
> Here is what the magazine says
> ...


 I thought project pheonix is the white se-r with the bronze racing harts?


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

Javon said:


> *I remember seeing this car at the mossy nissan first annual meet but I didn't get a chance to talk to the owner nor take a picter, but I wanted to know if anyone knew where I can get this wing? Or is it in the works along with the Carbon Fiber Hood w/scoop?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I remember someone posted something about getting baby blue lug nuts for there rims cause they are some way a NISMO trade mark thing. And that car has them and so does the one in the back of the first picture. I don't know, I am just pointing this out for whoever posted it awile back.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I wonder how much HP he gets out of that "High Performance Red" washer fluid piping and the wire loom around the hood prop?  J/K, nothing wrogn with a little bling bling in the engine compartment when you've got the go goodies to back it up. I've seen much worse that's for sure.  But seriously, what's with the Crane Cams sticker? It says Jim Wolf Technology across the windshield for crying out loud! What's wrong with S3's or S4's?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

If I recall...
this car has.... a spondsership with CraneCams... which provided the Hi-6 Ignition System..... and has 
"JWT Billet S3 Cams, that have a mild grind, compatible with the stock SR20 Valve Springs that also work well with TurboCharged Engines"

The car also has an Aquamist Water Injection System, Intercooler, wastegate, Turbo System, Camshafts, ECU, injectors, Cobra MAF COnversion, HD Clutch, Aluminum Flywheel, exhaust, suspension, Urethane AirDam, JDM Engine, Tsuru Headlight and Tail-light conversion, Underdrive Crank Pulley, radiator, TE37 Forged Superlight WHeels, Turbine Heat Shield, HiFlow Fuel Pump, and a Fuel Pressure Regulator.

I think he has PLENTY of goodies to back his car up.

This car has a 304 WHP @ 17 PSI on 91 octane California gas.
and 379 WHP @ 22 PSI on Race Gas.....

Almost 380 HP... and he doesn't have anything to back it up? wow....


----------



## SERprise In WV (May 15, 2002)

Gee golly willickers...I wonder whose B13 that is???? 

I wonder if he hangs out on this forum? 

Nah, probably not. If he did hang out here, you guys would have known by now. 

For sure.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

have I mentioned I really love that car?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Damn Prox why are you getting on my case? I said:



> nothing wrong with a little bling bling in the engine compartment when you've got the go goodies to back it up.


I never said he didn't have the go to backup the show. And I was just teasing about the wire loom and washer piping. And honestly, his mods aren't that impressive, they're well within the grasp of anyone. I have had many of the same mods in my plans for my car for quite some time. Had them there since before I even started looking for my car last summer. I'm not looking for 380 whp though, I'm not sure how streetable the car would be with that kind of output, so I'm shooting lower, looking for more torque than anything. I also plan to take lots of pics and document things so that I can share with the community. 

I'm not quite sure what Greg meant, but I'm sure the guy who owns that car, his shit still stinks just like anyone elses.


----------



## SeenSense (Jun 16, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> *Damn Prox why are you getting on my case? I said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Greg was being sarcastic because no one knows whos car it is yet the guy posts on this forum exclusively. Morepower2 or Mike kojima. I am surprised that no one knew this, and I am from sr20deforum.com...Oh well I guess Mike never posted a pic or anything.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

oops toolapcfan.....
I mis-read it... I thought u said.....


> there is something wrong with a little bling bling in the engine compartment when you don't got the go goodies to back it up


 I'm sorry man..... I hate mis-reading stuff. Shoulda looked right back at it, before I posted... read to fast


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

No offense SeenSense, but I personally don't live and die by other peoples cars, so I'm not going to be able to pic many peoples rides out when I seen them posted by other people. I too spent a lot of time over at the SR20deforums, about a year's worth before I started posting here, and that's because sometimes guys over there take themselves a bit too seriously. So I kind of go back and forth, but I like to be able to contribute and I've never really felt comfortable doing that over there. Either everybody thinks they already know everything, or they jump down your throat if you're wrong or they disagree with you. They forget they don't know everything and that they weren't born knowing everything. It's hard to feel connected to a community where people act like that.


----------



## motentra (Feb 8, 2003)

that car is off the hook...there isnt anything else to say!


----------

